# Solved: can i use my digital camera as a webcam



## blastburnz (Mar 7, 2012)

the camera i have is a nikon coolpix s570 i tried looking on nikons website but couldnt find anything thanks for helping


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I wouldn't. they aren't set up for streaming video. Besides, you can get a good webcam for under 20 bucks these days, so that's the route I would go. A lot easier to set up as well.


----------



## blastburnz (Mar 7, 2012)

okay and thanks


----------

